# Herz aus Holz in 3D-Optik



## anthi174 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei, für meine Hochzeit die Einladungen zu gestalten. 

Im Internet bin ich dann auf folgendes gestoßen:




Die Holztexturen hätte ich soweit vorbereitet (Fotos erstellt). Nur habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das mit dem 3d-Effekt vom Herz hinbekomme.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand mit ein paar Tipps weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## pixelator (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Die einfachste vieler Möglichkeiten wäre:
Bild laden
Eigene-Form-Wekzeug laden (Taste U)
in der Optionsleiste unter Form das gefüllte!! Herz wählen (evtl. im Formenfenster > Alle Formen laden)
in der Optionsleiste, links den Modus Formebene wählen
Bei gehaltener Shift-Taste!! das Herz aufziehen
Im Ebenenfenster mit Strg auf die Formebene klicken (Auswahl erstellen)
Im Ebenenfenster in die Holzebene wechseln 
RMB in die Auswahl > Ebene durch Auschneiden
Die anderen Ebenen löschen
Menü > Ebene > Ebenenstil >abgeflachte Kante und Relief und rumspielen
je größer das Holzbild ist, um so besser klappt es mit dem Ebenenstil....
bei zu kleinem Foto > Stück Holz auf den Scanner

Gruß pixelator

hier noch ne Alternative wenn die Holzstruktur was hergibt:
Nachdem die Herzform fertig ist, die restlichen Ebenen gelöscht sind und keine Auswahl mehr aktiv ist, mit dem cursor über´s Herz. 
Strg und  Alt-Taste festhalten. Der cursor wird zum Doppelpfeil. 
20mal (oder mehr/weniger) auf eine der Pfeiltasten (rechts oder links) drücken.
Im Ebenenfenster alle *kopie-Ebenen auf eine Ebene reduzieren und diese unter die Herzebene ziehen. Mit Strg+L leicht abdunkeln oder aufhellen.
Oder, jetzt kommt noch einer....
Im Ebenenfenster, mit Strg auf die untere Ebene klicken um die exakte Auswahl zu erstellen und diese mit einer seitlichen Aufnahme 
vom Holz füllen.

Gruß pixelator


----------

